# Cleaning my 1944 Monarch 10ee (how do I make the parts shine?)



## cpd62 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've recently purchased a 1944 Monarch 10ee. It hasn't been cleaned in at least 10 years. It's very functional, but I really want to break it down and clean it. I've done this to a bench top 1936 WT drill press (which took longer than I expected) and this machine is obviously in a whole different league.

When I did my drill press, I used a wire wheel on my angle grinder for the really bad stuff. It worked great to polish it up.

I don't want to use anything abrasive for the ways. How do you all get these restored lathes and mills shiing so well again?. I'm using mineral spirits and lots of elboy grease, but there's got to be a quicker way (especially for the parts that don't come off the casting).

Thanks,
Christian

PS: Can I put a buffing wheel in my angle grinder? Any thoughts or hel pwill be appreciated.
PPS: I'm not ready to even think about scraping, so I'm just looking for advixce on clean-up first.  Thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotch Brite pad or 0000 steel wool and mineral spirits.  Wash thoroughly with mineral spirits afterwards to remove any abrasive left from cleaning.  Oil well!

This is on bare metal.  On castings themselves. painted surfaces, wire brush wheel, paint remover, more elbow grease!


----------



## cpd62 (Oct 30, 2013)

4gsr said:


> Scotch Brite pad or 0000 steel wool and mineral spirits.  Wash thoroughly with mineral spirits afterwards to remove any abrasive left from cleaning.  Oil well!
> 
> This is on bare metal.  On castings themselves. painted surfaces, wire brush wheel, paint remover, more elbow grease!



Thanks.  I've been using mineral spirits and so far has worked well, but most things remain a dull grayish brown.  I guess it will take more elbow grease or some hight speed buffing.
C


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dont try to make it shiny and removed the scraped surfaces....you need those to be intact unless you are going to find a sucker on Ebay...


----------

